# sponsor notification



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Hi folks
I was wondering if anyone can tell me if one's sponsor is notified if you leave or come back to the UAE


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

well, every time my wife and my son cross the immigration counters I get an SMS (as I am their sponsor). 
I did not get these SMSes with my previous visa/job/sponsorship.
So probably needs to be set up (I didnt set it up with the new visa though)


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

rsinner said:


> well, every time my wife and my son cross the immigration counters I get an SMS (as I am their sponsor).
> I did not get these SMSes with my previous visa/job/sponsorship.
> So probably needs to be set up (I didnt set it up with the new visa though)


Hmm maybe this is something new coming in, I was hopeing to run over to Oman and check out a resort for a surprise trip for my wife but kind of spoils the surprise if she knows I have been out of the country


----------

